# My instruction to remove rear speaker (speakers) panel.



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

Here is what I did to remove the rear speaker panel. To access the rear speakers, follow the step at this link:

http://www.ehomey.com/Sentra Spec-V/Rear Panel/


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that's a good walkthrough for people without the AF package on the SE-Rs


----------



## khoam2 (Jun 24, 2003)

zeniac said:


> Here is what I did to remove the rear speaker panel. To access the rear speakers, follow the step at this link:
> 
> http://www.ehomey.com/Sentra Spec-V/Rear Panel/


 :thumbup: great instructions, probably would have taken me a couple of hours of messing around to figure that all out but you save me the time and frustration. thank you, greatly appreciate it. how about the speaker plugs, the stock ones will never fit aftermarket speakers. i don't plan on getting an amp and want to keep the stock wiring. do you know of any way to adapt the stock ones, cuz all i can think of right now is to snip end plugs off and hot wire it to my aftermarket speakers. me very newbie.


----------

